# Photosmart m737 on kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 [solved]

## mrl4n

Hi, when i connect my photocamera i read "Impossible to run the process. Impossible to create a io-slave:

klauncher said: unknow "camera" protocol.

This my lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2e20 (rev 02)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2e21 (rev 02)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3a37

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:3a38

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:3a3c

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3a3e

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3a48

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a16

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:3a20

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3a30

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:3a26

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0392 (rev a1)

02:00.0 0101: 11ab:6121 (rev b1)

03:00.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:01.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:02.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:03.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:04.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:05.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

04:06.0 0604: 111d:802d (rev 0d)

06:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

07:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

08:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

09:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

0b:03.0 0c00: 11c1:5811 (rev 70)
```

and this my kernel config 

```

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG=y

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

```

Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Oct 04, 2009 5:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## audiodef

Do you have this in make.conf?

```

CAMERAS="*"

```

----------

## mrl4n

No, i haven't

EDIT: nothing to do...the same message.

----------

## audiodef

I'm not sure what you mean by "nothing to do", but you might want to stick CAMERAS="*" in your /etc/make.conf and emerge -pvuDN world. You'll also want to emerge gphoto2 if you haven't already.

----------

## mrl4n

I've just tried this...

```
emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

gphoto already emerged.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## audiodef

If you didn't have the CAMERAS line in your make.conf before, and you do now, that is strange. 

I just looked at one of my own machines (with KDE) on which I do photography. I changed my CAMERAS option to see what comes up in an emerge -pvuDN world and what came up was libgphoto2. 

What is the output, on your machine, of emerge -pv libgphoto2?

----------

## mrl4n

I have CAMERAS line in my make.conf and i also use kde.

This is the output of emerge -pv libgphoto2

```
# emerge -pv libgphoto2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.6  USE="hal nls -bonjour -doc -exif" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

 where i don't see photosmart or hp...

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   I edit now the model of my camera from m710 to m737   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## audiodef

I wonder if installing hplip would help. Do you have hplip installed?

----------

## mrl4n

Yes, i've just use it with a photosmart c4180 all-in-one.

----------

## audiodef

Ok. What about trying to open your camera directly from a photo management program such as Digikam or Picasa?

----------

## mrl4n

Digikam know the camera, but don't open any image.

Picasa works only with wine and seems works correctly.

Thank you very much.

----------

## audiodef

So, if I understood you correctly, have you gotten Picasa to view your images on your camera?

----------

## mrl4n

Correct.   :Wink: 

----------

## audiodef

Awesome!   :Very Happy:  Glad I could help.

----------

